# "hospital" tank size?



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

What size tank should I get for a "hospital/ timeout" tank? I am cycling a 75 to be stocked with yellow labs and syno. lucipinnis. 20 gallon long (30" x 12" x 12")? 40 breeder (36" x 18" x 16")? Don't want a "huge" tank, but don't want to go too small either...


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

A 20G Long is a great hospital/timeout tank. My old hospital tank which is a 10G, but now it is for my fry.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I used standard 20s... a 20 long should be more than enough for mbuna or synos.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

a 10 gallon works for most fish. If they are too big for a 10, then use a 20. Since you are not looking for a long term home, or looking for a tank big enough to fend off aggression, small tanks work. If you have more than one sick fish, its not advisable usually to use the same hospital tank. The goal of using a smaller tanks in the end is using less medicine which is the costly part of treating any kind of infection.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Mschn99 said:


> a 10 gallon works for most fish. If they are too big for a 10, then use a 20. Since you are not looking for a long term home, or looking for a tank big enough to fend off aggression, small tanks work. If you have more than one sick fish, its not advisable usually to use the same hospital tank. The goal of using a smaller tanks in the end is using less medicine which is the costly part of treating any kind of infection.


Very good points. I always had 20s lying around, and used my 10s for new fry. With larger tanks and a sponge filter, you can fill the tank only part way during medication.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks! I think I will probably go for a 20 long.


----------



## SomethingIsFishy (Aug 29, 2013)

Update: just scored a free 20 gallon standard. 24"x12", 16" tall. Seals don't even look bad, probably holds water as-is. Still gonna leak test though... probably will get resealed just to be sure...


----------

